
Show HN: Cleave (coming soon) – Enabling human context switching - eivarv
https://cleave.app
======
eivarv
Author here!

Ever since solving a similar problem on the terminal a few years back [0], I
kept wanting to explicitly change working context, keeping application states
between whatever tasks I was working on.

Cleave attempts to solve this by allowing you save and load "context" in
macOS, in a manner similar to how IDEs and text editors lets you manipulate
"projects" and "workspaces". These actions are available via a global hotkey
that triggers the command palette, or via the menu bar.

AMA! Open Beta will be out this autumn.

I'd also love any feedback on the (admittedly lacklustre) landing page.

[0]:
[https://github.com/eivindarvesen/prm](https://github.com/eivindarvesen/prm)

~~~
eps
The landing page needs a at least some mechanics/details behind your tool. As
it stands now, it's just an abstract marketing blurb that's not terribly
interesting or engaging.

